

Technology Upends Another Industry: Homebuilding - 127001brewer
http://www.npr.org/2013/02/26/172870168/technology-upends-another-industry-homebuilding

======
127001brewer
From the article:

 _These new efficiencies have led to what economists call "labor
displacement," which is taking place around the country. One business in
Rockville, Md., is doing the same amount of work with half its original
staff._

